# Silver fern visa - Doubt



## saideepthota

Hi all, hope u all doing good....

I have a small doubt silver fern visa English language requirements...

I have used my Masters for the qualification and the course is entirely taught in English....

Is that ok for English language requirement or should I go for IELTS...??

I am in dilemma..... help me guys


----------



## srout

I suppose you dont have to appear for IELTS for SF visa if your Grad & Masters was taught in English.....


----------



## escapedtonz

saideepthota said:


> Hi all, hope u all doing good....
> 
> I have a small doubt silver fern visa English language requirements...
> 
> I have used my Masters for the qualification and the course is entirely taught in English....
> 
> Is that ok for English language requirement or should I go for IELTS...??
> 
> I am in dilemma..... help me guys


Hi,

Evidence of English language ability:

You must submit an IELTS certificate confirming a band score of 6.5 or higher, unless you meet the English language requirements in any other way.
If so, you must send in the relevant evidence. 
E.g. if you meet the English language requirement because you completed a recognised qualification taught entirely in English, you must show evidence that you completed the qualification AND that it was entirely taught in English (such as a letter from the institution where the course was taught).


----------



## damankumar

*Silverfern application*

Hey please can i know is it possible to fill my silver fern application in advance.If yes please give me required steps


----------



## escapedtonz

damankumar said:


> Hey please can i know is it possible to fill my silver fern application in advance.If yes please give me required steps


As Silver Fern visa applications are only available online, I'm led to believe you can have the majority of the form filled in on screen in advance of the visas becoming available so all you have to do is hit the submit button on opening time (29th April 2013 10:00 NZ time) and you can always use multiple pc's to increase your chances.


----------



## saideepthota

@srout Thank u very much....

Thanks all


----------



## manish.rupapara

Hi,

Is university transcript enough for english language requirement? Since, I have one and on back page, there is written 'Medium of communication is English'.

would this be enough for proof?

Thanks,


----------



## escapedtonz

manish.rupapara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is university transcript enough for english language requirement? Since, I have one and on back page, there is written 'Medium of communication is English'.
> 
> would this be enough for proof?
> 
> Thanks,


I doubt it. 
The requirements clearly state a university headed letter, signed by the principal of the university stating that your course was taught entirely in English and as such suitable evidence you hold the English Language Requirement - not a transcript.


----------



## manish.rupapara

escapedtonz said:


> I doubt it.
> The requirements clearly state a university headed letter, signed by the principal of the university stating that your course was taught entirely in English and as such suitable evidence you hold the English Language Requirement - not a transcript.


Thanks you very much for your help.


----------



## perkyjo

Quick Question
Can we get the skills assessed after applying for Silver fern search visa since we have 3 months to submit documentation??

and it takes only 35 days in the standard mode?? Incidentally I would be getting skills assessed for Marketing Specialist and MBA is the qualification .

any suggestion/advise would help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## manish.rupapara

Hi Perkyjo,

in case you want faster processing, you can obtain express processing by NZQA which has time frame of 20days.

i hope, this will help in case otherwise.


----------



## perkyjo

Thanks Manish.

May I know what would be the fee for Silver fern search visa . Since I do not see that mentioned anywhere in the immigration website.

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

perkyjo said:


> Thanks Manish.
> 
> May I know what would be the fee for Silver fern search visa . Since I do not see that mentioned anywhere in the immigration website.
> 
> Many thanks


Have a look here :

Office and Fees finder


----------



## perkyjo

Thank you so much.

May I know there is no mention if the spouse would also be eligible to come along in the silver fern search visa?

What are the options if spouse is not included in the search visa??

Any suggestions would help.


----------



## escapedtonz

perkyjo said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> May I know there is no mention if the spouse would also be eligible to come along in the silver fern search visa?
> 
> What are the options if spouse is not included in the search visa??
> 
> Any suggestions would help.


No she wouldn't. 
Silver Fern Job Search Visa's are for the individual only so your spouse would have to apply for her own Silver Fern visa or attempt to secure another type of visa.


----------



## perkyjo

Hi Again!



What about tourist visa?? Can the spouse come in tourist visa while one of us hold the silver fern visa since I see tourist visa can be availed even up to 9 months .

And can one search job using that tourist visa as well? What are the options if one gets jobs in tourist visa in NZ ??
There seems to be nothing similar to 457 visa (in Australia)in NZ??

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## dungrani

Hi Perkyjo,

Following is an excerpt from Silver Fern Job Search online: questions and answers

*Can I bring my family with me if I obtain a Silver Fern Job Search visa?*
Partners and dependent children of holders of a Silver Fern Job Search visa are not entitled to be granted temporary visas on the basis of the Silver Fern Job Search visa. However they may obtain a visa in their own right, ie if they wish to study they must meet standard requirements for a student visa.

So I am sure that your spouse can apply for Tourist visa, however I am not sure about the duration because any tourist visa is usually be granted for 3 months only. You might be talking about Working Holiday Visa - Working Holidays in New Zealand - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase

Please be aware that working holiday visa is only available to eligible citizens of selected countries, that have a reciprocal agreement with New Zealand for a Working Holiday Scheme. (If you are India then let me tell you that India is not part the list, sad!!)

Further, Finding is job on tourist visa is not legal thing to do, however so many are doing that. NZ Immigration department advises that you should mention the purpose of visit clearly, so you can mention that your spouse need visa for travelling and job search then NZ Immigration department will take decision on it.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Piyush



perkyjo said:


> Hi Again!
> 
> 
> 
> What about tourist visa?? Can the spouse come in tourist visa while one of us hold the silver fern visa since I see tourist visa can be availed even up to 9 months .
> 
> And can one search job using that tourist visa as well? What are the options if one gets jobs in tourist visa in NZ ??
> There seems to be nothing similar to 457 visa (in Australia)in NZ??
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz

perkyjo said:


> Hi Again!
> 
> What about tourist visa?? Can the spouse come in tourist visa while one of us hold the silver fern visa since I see tourist visa can be availed even up to 9 months .
> 
> And can one search job using that tourist visa as well? What are the options if one gets jobs in tourist visa in NZ ??
> There seems to be nothing similar to 457 visa (in Australia)in NZ??
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
Yes your spouse could enter NZ as a visitor, but may have difficulty convincing Immigration that they intend on being in NZ as a visitor doing visitor things and not just here to be with you as a Silver Fern Visa holder.
Spouse would still have to meet the basic requirements even for a visitor visa and prove their intent to fulfil Immigrations expectations of a visitor.
Visitor Visas don't strictly allow a person to find work - I'm meaning that it isn't written in black and white, but on the flip side it isn't written that you can't. All it says is a person (visitor) may undertake business consultations!
Many people come to NZ as a visitor and use the time to find work. 
You have just got to make sure you don't actually undertake any work - paid or unpaid, as this breeches the visitor visa rules so if your spouse secured work whilst here as a visitor they cannot work - not negotiable. If they did they would become illegal and risk immediate deportation if found out.
Some volunteering is allowed but only from authorised "employers" as agreed by Immigration and for zero gain plus the visitor visa would most probably need updating to show a visitor was allowed volunteer work.

Isn't the NZ Work To Residence Visa similar to the OZ 457 visa ?

Regards,


----------



## Hyd2Aus

No Perkyjo but your spouse can join you later once you get a job in NZ and make your visa to 'Silver Fern Practical' visa, which would be for 2 yrs. Then, ur spouse can apply for partner-based work visa based on ur job and visa. 

Thanks!


----------

